# Banana sandwiches



## MACCA (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive gone back too when i was a kid and i just love banana sandwiches.My girlfriend is always moaning about all the left over fruit we have  on the side going a bit off, mostly i blend apples,oranges,pears and seedless grapes chuck it in with my protein shake and bobs your uncle but when it comes too the bananas i just mash them up and make a sandwich, is there anyone else who likes banana sandwiches ???? ps i dont eat the skin before anyone asks


----------



## ffemt (Nov 2, 2006)

Banana and peanut butter sandwich rules!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Banana and peanut butter sandwich rules!


 
Amen!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Banana and peanut butter sandwich rules!



Rinsed down with a butter-pecan protien shake ... ding* ding* lunch time.


----------



## MACCA (Nov 2, 2006)

What  else do people mix with bananas but not peanut butter because i cant stand it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

MACCA said:


> What  else do people mix with bananas but not peanut butter because i cant stand it


I put nannas in my horchata (wal-mart forign foods section), toss in extra ice, blend it all into a smoothy and chill.


----------



## Mista (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was in school I would blend up icecream, milk and nana. Or Pinapple juice, apricot nectar and nana.


----------



## MACCA (Nov 2, 2006)

its got to be one of the best things the old blender chuck it all in mush it all up and slurp it all down.....


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

What exactly is a banana sandwich?


----------



## Johnny Begood (Nov 3, 2006)

well...... you get a good looking gal with no inhabitations.
two well hung guys who want to make love to said girl......one guy on top...one guy underneath who takes the tradesman entrance (round the back door..)

is that a banana sandwich or it something else....


oh just follow this link:


----------



## MACCA (Nov 3, 2006)

No This Is A Sausage Sandwich


----------



## Pallavi (Nov 6, 2006)

I only like banana shake.  I don't like rest of recipes made up of bananas  I like shake with less amount of banana and more milk and sugar with some flavour for colour. I also  like the original colour but to make it beautiful i add some colour in it.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 7, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Banana and peanut butter sandwich rules!



One better: 1 Banana (cut into slices), peanut butter (1 -2 TB) and honey (1 TB) sandwhiched between 2 slices of sprouted multigrain bread

Place ingredients in the center of the sandwhich. Drizzle olive oil on the outsides  of the sandwhich and cook the exterior in a non-stick pan. The honey and pb should just warm up and melt a little. Like I died and went to heaven.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 7, 2006)

Gordo said:


> One better: 1 Banana (cut into slices), peanut butter (1 -2 TB) and honey (1 TB) sandwhiched between 2 slices of sprouted multigrain bread
> 
> Place ingredients in the center of the sandwhich. Drizzle olive oil on the outsides  of the sandwhich and cook the exterior in a non-stick pan. The honey and pb should just warm up and melt a little. Like I died and went to heaven.



Gordo,Holy shit this was good!thanks for the resp.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 7, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Gordo,Holy shit this was good!thanks for the resp.



Heheh, Hell yeah, guaranteed to wreck a cut....sort of a skinny Elvis Special (minus the bacon fat he used)


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2006)

I used to love apples with peanut butter on toast. 
My mom used to make me marshmellow fluff and jelly sandwiches, on white bread no less. uhhhhhhhh droooool......Wonder if I can work that into a high GI carb meal for dieting on a low carb break???


----------



## Johnny Begood (Nov 8, 2006)

Sausage sandwich........Sausage sandwich........Sausage sandwich........


----------

